# Canon t1i



## Ll0921 (Jan 24, 2012)

I simply would like to know of advice on a flash and lens to buy to advance my camera.  I work well with Adobe.  I was just very interested in improving the overall shooting.  I have had my camera for two years, I have recently been asked to photograph two weddings.  I want to do that with the best of my cameras abilities.  Any advice would be appreciated and respected, thanks so much!!


----------



## NickA (Jan 24, 2012)

I would take a look at this recent thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/270640-help.html


----------



## Ll0921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Appreciated.    However, I am experienced. The confidence is not lacking. Just simply, wondering if the lens and flash I have is what other "more professional" photographer would advice to use.  I have shot everything from children milestone, to family, to sporting competitions, graduations, and local newspaper material.  The confidence and creativity is most certainly there.  Two small weddings, one being family. Everyone has a first wedding.  I have assisted.  Using a different camera.  My Canon is my favorite, and I just wanted to use it.


----------



## iresq (Jan 24, 2012)

You never said what lens and flash you do have.  The built in flash works well as a remote trigger.  What's your budget? 

You quoted "more professional" as if to indicate that you are a professional.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 25, 2012)

Ll0921 said:


> I am experienced. The confidence is not lacking. Just simply, wondering if the lens and flash I have is what other "more professional" photographer would advice to use.  I have shot everything from children milestone, to family, to sporting competitions, graduations, and local newspaper material.  The confidence and creativity is most certainly there.  Two small weddings, one being family. Everyone has a first wedding.  I have assisted.  Using a different camera.  My Canon is my favorite, and I just wanted to use it.



Thats great that you've shot all of that, so have thousands of others with their point a shoots. I'm not questioning your creativity, but I'd think that if you had so much experience, you would at least have an idea of what lens to use. Weddings are considered by many to be the most difficult shoots to do *properly. *I wonder how you have come so far, with so much experience as you say (even "assisting" with a wedding), and yet havent an idea of what lens to use? Everyone might have a first wedding, but this is likely this couple's only wedding, so I'd advise you to walk away and point them to a professional, rather then mess it up with an overdose of all that confidence.


----------



## belial (Jan 25, 2012)

At least one canon 580 ex2 flash and EF 70-200 f/2.8 is L ought to do it. You may also consider a good normal length zoom or prime. Like efs 17-55 f/ 2.8 is or the EF 35 f/1.4 L


----------

